# Frozen goat milk - failed making cheese



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have successfully made cheese with fresh goat milk.

I thawed a gallon of frozen goat milk today and tried to make Monterey Jack cheese.

TOTAL FAILURE!

I have a gallon of grainy looking hot milk. 

Any suggestions on what went wrong?

Any suggestions on what to do with all that frozen milk?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Freezing milk for making cheese is a big no-no..it may work for making yogurt ( can't say I've ever tried frozen for it )
Use it for regular milk purposes..cooking and such. It would probably be oko for making buttermilk with as well.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

Glad I read this I was going to try to make cheese out of 2 gallons of frozen milk! Sorry yours didn't turn out though!


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

The way I understand it soft cheeses ok hard cheeses not.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

That's good to know! I was going to make soft cheese, I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i have used frozen milk for making gouda and montary jack cheese with no problem.
it is very important to have the milk frozen right after it was milked out, and to thaw the milk slowly, stir it with a whisk really good before bringing the temperature up. some people add calcium chloride to get the same yield from frozen milk. i have not used it and still have good result.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

What is calcium chloride?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

added to processed milk to restore the natural balance between calcium and protein for the purposes of making cheese such as brie and stilton.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium_chloride


----------



## jcstairs (Apr 23, 2008)

I live in Northern Michigan not far from Traverse City. Does anyone know where I can get fresh goat milk locally???


----------

